

[live] Tianjin Explosion - Yhippa
https://www.reddit.com/live/veh2e41lp0he

======
riffraff
The videos are incredible. I'm looking at stuff that I never thought might
exist outside of hollywood movies.

Hopefully, this will at least be motivation to make sure disasters like this
don't happen again.

